# Magic-O



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Alright, you guys have me convinced that I need to order some Magic. But I need an answer first. I know you guys said that you use a lot less... but how much? Let's say you've got an area that usually takes about 150-lbs. of rock-salt, how much Magic would it take to do the same/better job? Thanks guys!

-Tim


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

About a little over 100 lbs of treated salt for that application. Figure on using 25-30% less for any given application.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

I think you will that you will use roughly 30 to 50 percent less material when using Magic treated salt.Now those amounts can change depending on the amount of snow and the type of snow ie wet snow or dry,heavy or light.The big difference is after the storm and the ease in which it takes to clean up the snow and the residual effect you get from using Magic
John Parker


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I agree with John Parker, even at the minimum of a 30% reduction in usage, the reduction of callbacks for re-icing and black ice is well worth it.

It really works as it is advertised to.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

What about pre-treating? One of my biggest problems right now is the fact that I work a full-time job from 8am to 4pm. If I'm expecting say, a 2-inch storm, and I go pre-treat my lots... what should I expect to be left for me to plow?

-Tim


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

It all depends on what you are trying to accomplish.If you want to melt all 2 inches well you can but you will use more than if you just want to treat the area and keep the snow and ice sloppy so that you can plow it off easily with no bonding to the pavement.The object of Magic was just to keep the snow and anyother moisture from adherring to the road surface which makes it harder to scrape clean.Some other benefits are that it will make salt work at much lower temperatures,reverse the rusting process on your equipment,and melt a heck of alot of snow.
John Parker 845-485-4200


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I dropped my rates about 25% with magic salt,the only place it has no advantage is when you are pretreating a freezing rain,to ice,back to rain storm.The magic just washes off and runs into the drains,leaving the salt untreated.The biggest advantage to me is on high traffic areas,the magci will not allow the bond to form between the blacktop and ice,it stays slushy,everything just scrapes right to black,even after getting run over for an hour by 18 wheelers.This and its residual effects are the reasons i use it.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

I agree 100% with John. The way magic keeps the snow from bonding to the pavement is phenominal. You don't need a whole lot of salt if you plowed the entire lot almost to the clean pavement. with no hard pack it's real easy to get back to black pavement. Even if i still had to use the same amount of salt(which you don't) I'd still use magic because it's amazing to plow a lot clean in the middle of a storm even with a steady flow of traffic packing down the snow. 
Casey


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Alrighty then... I'm sold. I trust your judgements if you guys say it's good stuff.

-Tim


----------

